# Mouse - Help Me Choose & Give me Advice



## Ironman (Sep 2, 2014)

Old Mouse just died 

Need a New One

I am looking at around ~1250

Lesser is Better - as long as it is Good Mouse

Preferable :
Gold Plated USB
Braided Cable
Programmable Buttons + Macro Keys
Good Rubber or Matte Finish

I am Looking at some Mouse Right Now
These are
DRAGON WAR ELE-G7 CHAOS BLUE-SENSOR GAMING MOUSE
Dragonwar Offical Web Site

DRAGON WAR ELE-G8 UNICORN BLUE-SENSOR GAMING MOUSE
Dragonwar Offical Web Site

DRAGON WAR ELE-G9 THOR BLUE-SENSOR GAMING MOUSE
Dragonwar Offical Web Site

Please Tell me about Other Mouse Too 
if Available

And If Not Then Choose the Best one among my List !


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 2, 2014)

MY friend bought a DragonWar Chaos, and he is pretty happy.
You get benefit of a free mouse pad too.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 2, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> MY friend bought a DragonWar Chaos, and he is pretty happy.
> You get benefit of a free mouse pad too.



I Thorough-ly compared the Three
and i liked the THOR one
Available in flipkart & snapdeal

Am i making the right choice ?


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 2, 2014)

how much do they cost anyway?
any good, reputable reviews online?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 2, 2014)

Friend bought one, i feel they are good value for money but their build quality isnt good...
They might look flashy and stuff but if you want to buy a product to last, better buy Logitech G300 or Corsair LM2


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 2, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Friend bought one, i feel they are good value for money but their build quality isnt good...
> They might look flashy and stuff but if you want to buy a product to last, better buy Logitech G300 or Corsair LM2


Agreed. 
PS. its me NiX if you doubt. haha


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 3, 2014)

I own a G300 and its pretty good. Adjustable dpi (max 2500), inbuilt 3 profile storage, 1kHz polling rate and 5 configurable buttons. Not very large though, so it might not be for you if you prefer palm hold.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 4, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> how much do they cost anyway?
> any good, reputable reviews online?



Dragon War Thor Gaming Mouse - Too Much Gaming
Here is One

and its 1224 in snapdeal


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 5, 2014)

First locate its service center then go for it. Else go with Logitech G300S and get peace of mind for 3 long years.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Sep 6, 2014)

I too own a G300 since more than 1 year now... It was tortured a lot by kids from my colony, but never saw the service center. Its really well built, although I am not sure about steel or other braiding.

Looks good too, with 3 mode-dependent lights.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 3, 2014)

So, what did you finally buy?


----------



## Ironman (Oct 10, 2014)

Yup - I bought it

Dragon War G9 Thor Gaming Mouse

@1214

Should I Do a Review ?


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 10, 2014)

OFC!! why not!

Btw, please focus on how "clicky" it is, amount of buttons and whether they can be re-programmed or not?


----------



## Ironman (Oct 10, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> OFC!! why not!
> 
> Btw, please focus on how "clicky" it is, amount of buttons and whether they can be re-programmed or not?



Can you give me a Run down , on how to give a Review ?

What things i should focus on ?
List them please

and how can i express how "clicky " it is ??


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 14, 2014)

Best to do a video review and use the mouse naturally.

Make sure you take shots from all angles and do clicky test, like, click slow, click fast, click once quick, click quickly many times, etc, in short, give the mouse a workout 

How is the build quality, does it feel fragile? Too small? Too big?


----------

